
How I Got a 27% Return Buying Wine - humblebuck
https://www.humblebuck.com/blog/2017/4/14/how-i-got-a-27-return-buying-wine
======
shortsightedsid
Not really the right term IMHO. Instead of calling a return which implies ROI,
it's a discount. If you did sell it at the higher price and notwithstanding
taxes, overhead of inventory management, other costs and your make 27% then
it's ROI.

Isn't that how it always works at Costco? If you buy in bulk - you save.

~~~
humblebuck
I agree, if you buy in bulk you save. And I agree typically, people associate
return/ROI lingo with investment. However, I think it's useful to think this
way to compare ways to utilize your excess money. I find it helps people think
about where they can do this in their lives outside of the normal Costco run.

------
Cypher
If I were to make a list of tat post from hacker news this would be on it.

~~~
humblebuck
Man I wish I knew what tat stood for...

